# How is everyone? check-in



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi there everyone







just wondering how your all doing?Sorry I haven't been about much recently, I have just had so much on my plate and no energy left over for keeping in touch.My housemate has decided to leave, and I had planned to move into accomodation nearer work to make things physically easier for me...but at the last second it has fallen through and I've only got 10 days to either find somewhere else myself (and find money for bonds and rent) or to find someone to move in here with me. Unfortunately I had already given my notice to the landlord when the accomodation at the hospital fell through so I could be homeless if they decide they want me out.I have so many house viewings lined up this next week Im going to be exhausted! I hope things are better for all of you out there - for me I seem to lurch from crisis to crisis!Check in and let us know how your doing xxx Clair


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

heyho clair, ive been wondering how you are doing was going to email you but thought you have been so busy i didnt want tobother you.sorry things are so hectic and stressful for you, i hope you get accomodation sorted, its pretty important! durh!i ve been pretty low for about 5 weeks, fibro and chronic fatigue are settling in for a long stay by the looks of it, having real problems getting through this flare-up, im really struggling because my arms are so weak im having problems getting dressed, you know the scenario.just got my new dla form to fill in, oh the joy! my wrists are so weak i know its going to be a struggle to complete it, they are all evil and nasty people who work for the dla, of this im sure.sending you a hug and please take care it sounds like you ve been too busy lately.hugs to everyone else, emma i hope you are ok? love and stuff wendy,xxx


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Wendy







good to hear from you, sorry to hear that this flare up is hanging around though







perhaps you should just stay in your pyjamas for a few weeks? it would save on energy







I know at my worst I used to wear tracksuit trousers and a t-shirt to bed so if I couldn't cope with geting dressed casual callers at the door wouldn't know I was in fact in my secret jim-jams







Those DLA forms are both so physically and emotionally draining I really feel for you. Can you get a friend or someone to come over and talk through and write down your answers for you? I think it awlasy looks better if you have to get someone else to write it. Also if you can manage drop a letter to the hospital to let them know the DLA thing is coming up and can they be there on your side? my specialist Dr Jennings is always more than willing to do this...perhaps the Pain Management folk might do the same? worth asking.Please everyone else check in and let us know how ya doing, emma, M&M, miasue... thats its if you can spare the energy to do so.Sending hugs and love to everyone







Clair xx


----------

